# هل من احد يعرف شىء عن البروفسور جون ر.ر سيرل



## اوبان (13 نوفمبر 2007)

هل من احد يعرف شىء عن البروفسور جون ر.ر سيرل


----------



## بخيت سعيد (9 مارس 2010)

اذهب الى الريط التالى تجد مقالا غن البوف رر سيرل ان شاء الله 
الربط http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t72589.html
والتحية للجميع
بخيت سعيد


----------



## بخيت سعيد (9 مارس 2010)

عفوا تصحيح
*اذهب الى الريط التالى تجد مقالا عن البروف رر سيرل ان شاء الله 
الربط: http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t72589.html
والتحية للجميع
بخيت سعيد*​


----------

